

WellsFargo ATM redesigned by IDEO - thomaspun
http://www.ideo.com/work/atm-interface

======
DamnYuppie
Having been using this for a over a year I find it to be very easy to use and
well designed overall. Only thing that is sometimes confusing is that it
changes the location and options depending on what you do most often. I have
even found that it adapts to what you do at each ATM, for example if I do
mostly deposits at ATM Alpha then that option is presented first, if at ATM
Bravo I mostly do withdraws the normal withdraw is the dominant option.

------
FreakyT
The design of these ATMs is excellent. I've used them for a while, and no
other ATM compares.

